# mit c++ auf datenbanken zugreifen?



## Quentin (7. März 2001)

hat wer eine idee bzw. ein tut bzw. nen link wo ich herausfinde, wie ich mit c++ auf eine oracle-datenbank zugreifen kann?


thx


----------



## deathsin (8. März 2001)

hmmm ich würde dir gerne helfen aber leider bin ich erst auf seite 30 von meinem 1000 seitem schweren C++ Buch

aber wo wir grade dabei sind weiß jemand wo ich einen C++-Compiler bekomme? weil der der dabei war net so richig funzt


----------



## Quentin (9. März 2001)

*hab's!*

links auf tutorials.de sieht man ja die links zu tutorials-seiten, darunter auch http://www.c-plusplus.de, da war ich zwar schon und habe keine geeigneten tuts gefunden, aber jez hab ich im forum gesucht und bin fündig geworden 

habs allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert....

übrigens http://www.programmersheaven.com is auch ne sehr gute seite für alle möglichen programmiersprachen 


cheers


----------



## deathsin (9. März 2001)

vielen dank für die information
aber finde ich da auch einen compiler?


----------

